# How are Alfine hubs on really rough trails?



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm new to Missouri and the trails here are really rough with lots of rocks, roots, and small drops. The up-side it they're relatively flat with short steep sections, so no huge range of gears is needed. Everybody I know who uses an Alfine off-rode rides in the relatively smooth PacNW. A co-worker and I are thinking about making the switch to IGH, but we're worried about destroying the hubs from rough conditions.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

themanmonkey said:


> I'm new to Missouri and the trails here are really rough with lots of rocks, roots, and small drops. The up-side it they're relatively flat with short steep sections, so no huge range of gears is needed. Everybody I know who uses an Alfine off-rode rides in the relatively smooth PacNW. A co-worker and I are thinking about making the switch to IGH, but we're worried about destroying the hubs from rough conditions.


I've been banging my Alfine around on a hardtail on a lot of rocky, rooty terrain for about 6 months. Everything is working great. From all I've read the Alfine is holding up well to abuse.


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

I ride some fairly rough stuff, no troubles so far. I really like the ability to shift while coasting through a rock garden.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Good words so far thanks.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

I have an Alfine 501 on my 33 lb "all mountain" hardtail for just over a year. I weigh 200 lbs and like to go fast on pretty rocky terrain. I've done some drops, maybe the biggest is 4' to flat. I did get some water in it just recently but I was crossing some 2' deep streams.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Bike/gear and me gets to ~300lbs, I drop 12"~18" on my hardtail all the time, 1.5 seasons. I'm more worried about the rim staying true, I use Mavic 317 rims, 597gms of loving (DT 2.0 spokes, 36H). I ride the glacial foothills in Southern Wisconsin, it's pretty rocky. Also ride in Jamaica, very rocky. There's a thread in the 29er forum with downhill riders using the Alfine.


----------



## lil hillbilly (May 18, 2005)

can I use my ultegra bar end shifter (mounted on Paul thumbie) to shift this hub????


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

No......

Jtek is it

Drew


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Been riding the mountains of Colorado for the past year on the Alfine without any issues. Running singlespeed for the last week as I've destroyed the Stan's Flow Rim it was laced to. Should be getting it back within the next week and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

dru said:


> No......
> 
> Jtek is it


One problem, the Jtek guy is battling cancer last I heard and nothing is being produced. Anybody have an update?


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

themanmonkey said:


> One problem, the Jtek guy is battling cancer last I heard and nothing is being produced. Anybody have an update?


I think the son is taking over, but they're not quite back to full production.


----------

